# Granny's list got shut down!



## Storm Crow (Sep 26, 2009)

Well kids, my Canadian email got shut down! :holysheep: I can't send or receive emails there. The error message I get says too much "suspicious activity" is occurring- in other words, I think they are saying- *educating folks about cannabis is a big no-no*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So a friend of mine has set up a new email for the list at her site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To get your free copy of my list of over 1000 MMJ studies, please go to i.wantgrannyslist(at)greenpassion.org 



Granny eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 26, 2009)

It's a shame picking on Granny like that


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay, I'm a mod and I know that what I am going to say maybe skirts the "no swearing" rule, but.........this is just B$.

Hang in there Granny!  (you rock)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

:yeahthat::rant#$##%#%@#[email protected]%%%gov't


----------



## nvthis (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, SNAP! Now y'all done gone and did it. Y'all got THG all riled up and now sumpthin's gonna get B-R-O-K-E-N. :chuck: 

Ya happy now? 

Just give the nice Granny back her list and stop bein' such a little twit before ya go and git yerself summa THG's whoop-ace spilled onto ya shirt there. Go on now


----------



## meds4me (Sep 29, 2009)

All Praises to you Ganny ! Hang in there 'cause there is no weapon greater than KNOWLEDGE ! ~


----------

